# ALL OF THE MONITORS!  Mwa ha ha!



## AshleyAshes (Oct 22, 2013)

I just felt like sharing my film/visual effects setup I have running now.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 22, 2013)

Ha! 1 more than me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

I never got why somebody would need or even want this many monitors for their PC.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I never got why somebody would need or even want this many monitors for their PC.



We just hate alt-tab. 

Presses alt-tab: Ah darn, I'll need to by another one.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I never got why somebody would need or even want this many monitors for their PC.



 The photo rather explains well.  In the center is Adobe Premiere, right is Adobe After effects working on stuff for Adobe Premiere and left is Adobe Audition doing audio editing for Adobe Premiere.  Up top is Adobe Premiere's full screen program monitor, where what's in the monitor window on the main screen is shown full screen to better be appreciated and considered as to how it would look 'On TV' instead of 'In a window'.

When working in Cinema 4D, I'll have my main work window in the center, the 'Main Camera' full screen up top, separate from the working 3D windows, keyframe window to the right, and rendering window to the left.

Creative productivity and all that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I never got why somebody would need or even want this many monitors for their PC.



When you have to do video editing, illustration where you need multiple programs open having a lot of monitors helps a lot.

I cannot work on illustration with just one monitor because a lot of programs have bloated layouts where I need to move those tools to a second or even third monitor. Also it helps when I have different monitors to get an idea of how my colors may look with more limited displays. I have some that have a higher gamut so it can display/output more colors than what other people can see on their monitors.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I could run six of them but why? I used to have three but I began to ignore one so 
I'm back down to two on 32 inch and one 22 inch


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I could run six of them but why? I used to have three but I began to ignore one so
> I'm back down to two on 32 inch and one 22 inch



Ok, but Ashley explained why he's running multiple ones?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 22, 2013)

I want more than my current 2 monitors, but my current hardware can't so any more than 2, so I'm stuck in the valley of no money and no extra monitors.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 22, 2013)

One of the real problems I have is that the center monitor puts the others to shame.  The matching three are cheap Asus VH2468 which cost maybe $150 each after MIR.  The big one on the other hand is an IPS-H, 2560x1440, 27" monster that cost me $549.  It's a BEAUTIFUL monitor which I got with the intent of using it for visual effects and graphics, but yeah, it makes the other monitors look awful in comparison.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> One of the real problems I have is that the center monitor puts the others to shame.  The matching three are cheap Asus VH2468 which cost maybe $150 each after MIR.  The big one on the other hand is an IPS-H, 2560x1440, 27" monster that cost me $549.  It's a BEAUTIFUL monitor which I got with the intent of using it for visual effects and graphics, but yeah, it makes the other monitors look awful in comparison.



Yup, IPS will spoil you. Even the cheapest end IPS still displays much better than TN panels.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2013)

I have more pixels.


----------

